# "Did Dunleavy Suffer A Setback?"...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

_



*THE `BURBS* - "Did Dunleavy suffer a setback?"

That was one of the first questions I was asked after the Pacers signed Luther Head.

The answer: No.

Dunleavy is still doing well in his rehabilitation from knee surgery earlier this year. So there's no need to start panicking about Mikey D.

Larry Bird has had his eye on Head for a couple of years. He mentioned Head's name to me earlier this summer when we were talking about free agents.

"It was too hard to pass up," Bird said. "I've been after Luther for two years. I think he's a player that can come in and get something done for us."

If anything, Head provides extra insurance at shooting guard in case Dunleavy isn't ready to go at the start of the season.

It's hard to imagine Head getting much playing time at point guard since the Pacers already have T.J. Ford, Earl Watson, Travis Diener and rookie A.J. Price at the position.

While Head's known for his 3-point shooting (39.2 percent), it was his defense that Bird talked about most.

"Luther's quick and we feel the way we're going to play defense this year, he can get out and get in the passing lanes," Bird said. "Offensively, I don't worry about him. I think he's going to fit pretty good because of his quickness."

Jeff Foster will likely be sporting a new look when you see him in the preseason.

He'll be wearing a mask after taking a shot in the nose from Josh McRoberts during a workout.

I can't wait to hear what Troy Murphy and Travis Diener, the team's comedians, have to say about Foster's new look when training camp starts next week.

Click to expand...

_
link


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

Indiana could be a very good team this year, the depth is there and if Mike comes back strong this will be a very fun team to watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I highly doubt we brought in Luther Head as Mike Dunleavy insurance.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I highly doubt we brought in Luther Head as Mike Dunleavy insurance.




Yeah, I definitely agree, but sadly PF I have a bad feeling that Dunleavy's injury is something that is going to hurt him, and us for the rest of his career...I REALLY hope I'm wrong, but this is the Pacers so you know...


----------



## big time pacer fan (May 23, 2009)

well Luther Head came to the pacers as a 3 point long rang shutter, not mike Dunleavy back up Insurance


----------



## big time pacer fan (May 23, 2009)

sorry i spelled that wrong shooter


----------

